# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Base de donnes XML

## dozizodo

Bonsoir

je vous introduit le sujet  ::): :
je suis amen  realiser une application en j2EE en utilisant des framework habernete JSF ...mais mon probleme reside au niveau de la base de donnee il est demand quelle soit une BD XML  :8O:  ,mon probleme c'est je n'arrive pas a comprendre comment je vais proceder  ::oops:: 
-est ce que je vais utiliser un SGBD (oracle,mysql...) ?
-comment etablir mes requetes...
etc ...
Car je suis nouvelle dans le monde XML  :8-): 

NB : l'application et du genre QCM (question a choix multiples)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide j'en ai vraiment besoin  ::calim2::

----------


## sayn1999

Tu n'auras pas besin d'accder  une SGBD. En java tu a plusieurs librairies qui te permettent d'accder aux fichiers xml ==> DOM(JDOM) et/ou SAX.

En XML tu n'a pas a proprement parler de requte pour accder au donnes comprises dans ton fichier xml. Tu pourras directement via le java te crer des mthodes pour rcuprer des noeuds, dese attributs etc...

Un conseil va voir:
http://jmdoudoux.developpez.com/cour...va/partie4.php

ou encore:
http://java.developpez.com/cours/?page=java-se-cat#xml

a devrait rpondre  pas mal de tes questions  ::ccool::

----------


## thelvin

L il est question d'une base de donnes XML, pas de fichiers XML. Je n'ai pas d'exprience sur les BDD XML.

Ceci dit, pour contenir des QCMs, j'ai du mal  croire qu'il y ait besoin de toute une base de donnes. C'est vrai qu'un fichier par QCM devrait suffire.

----------


## dozizodo

@sayn1999

Merci pr ta reponse precise je vais commencer par la documentation que tu m'as conseille

Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## dozizodo

@thelvin

Merci pr ta reponse, au point de vue quantit tu as raison la tailles de donne ne necessite pas une BD m bn c'est ce ki est demand das le projet, alors je dois passer par ce chemin !

----------

